# Fair chase ?



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

You judge.

http://www.buckmanager.com/2008/01/17/buck-shot-by-bowhunter-while-locked-up/


----------



## calvinbr (Feb 17, 2009)

Now what would you do? I would stick one then the other.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I can't pull up the video but did read the article. I would have to say if it was a big ol mature buck I'd stick him.


----------



## calvinbr (Feb 17, 2009)

Buck,

I need to try the cow pokin. There is some on my dads place he hunts.


----------



## bayoubum (Aug 7, 2007)

i would not have shot. would have got them unhooked.that was like shooting one tied to a fence.jmo


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Nope! Not at all fair chase. I would let them walk no matter how big they are.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

what i want to know is how do you get a dead deer untangled from a very live and ****** off deer? especialy since in the video the deer flipped over backwards while still tangled in the others horns


----------

